# Sigelei Fuchai 360



## Nailedit77 (25/1/17)

*Sigelei Fuchai 360W TC Box Mod Features:*


Dimensions: 86mm by 58mm by 39.5mm
Quad High-Amp 18650 Platform - Sold Separately 
Optional Dual High-Amp 18650 Battery
Wattage Ouput Range: 10-360W
Minimum Atomizer Resistance: 0.1ohm
Temperature Control Range: 212-572F
Ni200 Nickel , Titanium, and Stainless Steel Compatibility
Temperature Coefficient of Resistance (TCR) Adjustments
Poly-Angular Frame w/ Clean Cut Lines
Modernized Design
Intuitive 0.96 Inch OLED Display - Full-Color
Three-Button Operation
Oversized Firing Mechanism
Hinged Battery Door Cover
510 Connection


----------

